# Virgina Beach Camping



## dlewis

We are thinking about heading down to Virgina Beach the first week Of August.

Any campground recommendations

We were looking at the Outdoor Resorts of America. Anybody ever stay here?

Thanks


----------



## WillTy3

Outdoor Resorts is nice, but it is off the beaten path. I would stay here www.campingvb.com

Will


----------



## DieselDave

We've been to Virginia Beach twice. The first time we stayed at the koa. That was the worst campground I have ever been to. The next year we stayed at the Trav-L Park. That was a very nice campground with great amenities and planned activites.

Lisa


----------



## dlewis

We were going to stay there but heard that its pretty noisy from the neighboring army base. Did either of you find it noisy?


----------



## Jim - Chesapeake VA

dlewis said:


> We were going to stay there but heard that its pretty noisy from the neighboring army base. Did either of you find it noisy?


We live in Chesapeake, next door to Virginia Beach. The Holiday Travel Park and KOA are essentially almost across the street from each other. The noise is from the Oceana Naval Air Station - jet noise. It can be disconcerting the first time you see/hear one of the low flying F/A-18 Super Hornets, but you get used to it quickly. We've camped at the Holiday numerous times. I don't think you'll find it too bad.

Jim


----------



## prevish gang

We have stayed at both. If you want a quiet peaceful vacation in a more private location, Outdoor Resorts is for you. There is a public beach with bathhouses/snack bars nearby and trails that you can walk or bike nearby. You can rent a Kayak next to the resort and go into the sound. It's a great place, kind of like the outer banks of NC. It's about a 15-20 min ride to go to movies/shopping and places to eat.

If you want to be in the middle of things and you don't mind the jet noise then go to the Holiday Travel Park. Their supersites are amazing and you are a 2 mile bike ride from the boardwalk at VA Beach.

It's up to you what you think you will prefer. Another option is a state park on the North Side of the oceanfront on the Chesapeake Bay. It's called First Landing State Park and you will pay a lot less there and be just across the dunes from the water.

Darlene Prevish


----------



## W4DRR

Like Darlene said, First Landing SP is a good alternative. The downside of First Landing is you don't have full hook-ups...only electric and water, and it is more rustic. BUT, you are right on the water, with the beach being an easy walk from all the sites, and it is very scenic. I guess it is a matter of preference; if you like all the amenities, and well-manicured landscaping, First Landing would probably not be your first choice. We stayed there a week last summer, and really enjoyed it.
FYI...my current signature pic was taken at First Landing.

Bob


----------

